# Suggestions for the species list?



## caitikoi (Jun 17, 2016)

I want to suggest adding jackelope to the exotic species list, but I'm not sure where to do so... maybe here? I dunno I've never been on the forums before.

Sorry if this is a stupid question!


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 18, 2016)

Officially the species/category list is not open to suggestions, but until the replacement comes in . . . ya never know.  It was a fun day when they added "Gryphon" to the list, then one day they reorganized basically all those lists (getting rid of the separate tame/mature headings for genre/fetish themes and sorting the species groups alphabetically).

Jackalope would be a fun one to see on the list....


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 18, 2016)

Is aardvark on the list?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 21, 2016)

I...like this thread concept.  When the lists do get redone, I and Neer would happily look to an already built-up line of suggestions for further entries.  So....Stickied!

There isn't a set time for a relisting to be done, but until then, everyone can feel free to toss up ideas without this one falling victim to forum gravity.


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 22, 2016)

WOOTZ GJ @caitikoi you made a thread worth a sticky xP, I love it. now if only my TT could get an answer xP.


----------



## Hanabikun (Jun 25, 2016)

Lynx-sune PLEASE!


----------



## TNU2002 (Jul 8, 2016)

Select 2 species to make a hybrid?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 10, 2016)

Idk about species, but I think under category there should be Anthro or Furry Art xD


----------



## Nidofur (Jul 10, 2016)

Elephant is a pretty big one missing


----------



## maxgoof (Jul 20, 2016)

Nidofur said:


> Elephant is a pretty big one missing


BOOOOOO!!! HISSSSS!!!


----------



## bobbythornbody (Jul 20, 2016)

Porcupine is another one that needs to be added.


----------



## Radio-Parrot (Aug 2, 2016)

The avian category in Submissions still needs to have parrots added.
Being referred to as "Other" makes me feel inferior.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2016)

Wait, since when did this thread get pinned?

It would be kind of nice if there was some official guideline or threshold for when to request a new entry.  Would, say, 1000 search results for the desired species be a reasonable rule of thumb?



Nidofur said:


> Elephant is a pretty big one missing


What elephant? Where?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 3, 2016)

Stratelier said:


> It would be kind of nice if there was some official guideline or threshold for when to request a new entry. Would, say, 1000 search results for the desired species be a reasonable rule of thumb?


Not "official" in that sense, but I think it could also feasibly depend on what the closest existing option is - if you want to suggest a species that would otherwise fall under, say, Canid - Other, priority might be lower than if the closest option is Mammal - Other.

If you think something is a glaring omission, suggest it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2016)

Duck maybe? I don't see many ducks(with the exception of mastergodai's Jupiter). Or geese for that matter.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

Yanno it is odd that fox isn't part of the species list..


----------



## Killajax (Aug 8, 2016)

Add Elephant and Anteater please.


----------



## MEDS (Aug 8, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Yanno it is odd that fox isn't part of the species list..


I believe it's canine: vulpine
We're a very fancy demographic so we prefer our proper name.


----------



## Killajax (Aug 8, 2016)

You know, to save time you could always just add an "other" option that creates a text box for you to type in the species.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 8, 2016)

MEDS said:


> I believe it's canine: vulpine
> We're a very fancy demographic so we prefer our proper name.


I thought that might have been it, but wasn't 100% sure xD


----------



## phoenixmagica (Aug 21, 2016)

Chimera please.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 21, 2016)

theirs a list


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 17, 2016)

Chipmunks on the mammals list?


----------



## Katriel (Sep 17, 2016)

Uh ... Procyonids that aren't raccoons. >> << Such as ringtails and kinkajou.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 23, 2016)

I'd like either the ability to select two species (thus making a hybrid) or if not then just the species option of Hybrid itself would be cool :/


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 23, 2016)

Aside of adding stuff, there's also a need for removing/combining some repeating categories. For example, "rat" and "rodent - rat", or "canid - dog" and "canid - husky"/"canid - doberman" (I know there are a lot of husky/doberman fans, but for we have a tag system for stuff like this, and placing overly specific subspecies in the list is annoyingly redundant in my opinion). It would also be cool if we could choose categories - for example, browsing all the "avian" or "dragon" artwork without having a need of clicking every species separately.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 23, 2016)

Mustelid - Marten
Mustelid - Polecat


----------



## acommabeforedark (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't believe there is a 'sheep' category, so that seems like an oversight. I always have to use 'bovid - other.'


----------



## Josh Furs (Oct 14, 2016)

caitikoi said:


> I want to suggest adding jackelope to the exotic species list, but I'm not sure where to do so... maybe here? I dunno I've never been on the forums before.
> 
> Sorry if this is a stupid question!


hmmmm human..... ...... ...


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 26, 2016)

For as many sonic fans as we have in amazed there is no hedgehog, unless there is and I am just trippin.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 3, 2016)

Did anyone mention the aardwolf?


----------



## MM13 (Nov 3, 2016)

Maybe Gilla Monster or Komodo Dragon in the reptile section, oh and I agree with the lack of elephant in the mammal section.  Sheep would be nice too.


----------



## Rant (Nov 3, 2016)

A way to pick 2 or more animals for Hybrids.


----------



## nina-design-fox243 (Feb 4, 2017)

maybe 'harpy' can be added to the exotic specie list


----------



## nina-design-fox243 (Feb 5, 2017)

something that would make hybrids could be pretty cool too


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd be happy to see kirin/qilin added to the list.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 10, 2017)

This is not an addition to the list, but I would like to point out that "Rat" is on the species list twice.
Once under the Rodent subcategory, and another all by itself.
Is it possible to merge the two?


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

Scientists say theres only 6 undiscovered species left so maybe youll finish the list soon


----------



## Ravofox (Feb 19, 2017)

Where is this list y'all speak of?


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Where is this list y'all speak of?



The ones the scientists use at the front page


----------



## MinionsXtheOnlslerXWoody (Feb 20, 2017)

Where's the love for the humble antelope


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 20, 2017)

MinionsXtheOnlslerXWoody said:


> Where's the love for the humble antelope









Antelope, you say? Tell me of this delicious treat!


----------



## Alex K (Feb 21, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> Antelope, you say? Tell me of this delicious treat!



Well ah believe it comes from South Africa and it eats rodents flies n koalas for a livin


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 21, 2017)

MinionsXtheOnlslerXWoody said:


> Where's the love for the humble antelope


Antelope is on there, under "Bovid - Antelope"


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 21, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Antelope is on there, under "Bovid - Antelope"


Yeah, but how many people are really going "Where's all my Bovids at?" when they look for species. We are looking at modifying the list, and have some notes written down to try to filter down things in a more natural flow (e.g. "What are users looking for?" not "What do WE THINK users are looking for?")


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 22, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> Yeah, but how many people are really going "Where's all my Bovids at?" when they look for species. We are looking at modifying the list, and have some notes written down to try to filter down things in a more natural flow (e.g. "What are users looking for?" not "What do WE THINK users are looking for?")


True, but in all fairness, I never wrote the list. 
I read the users question as, "where is it/why isn't it on there", so I just opted to note it was actually on the list.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 22, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> True, but in all fairness, I never wrote the list.


I wrote the list as it stands on FA. What seemed like a good idea at the time turned out to be... not so great in retrospect.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 22, 2017)

The dinosaur list is confusing, because it is divided into 'theropod' and 'sauropod', but there are dinosaurs which belong to neither of these groups, like the ornithischians. 

The fundamental split between dinosaurs that most palaeontologists recognise is between Ornithischian 'bird hipped' and Saurischian 'lizard hipped' dinosaurs.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 22, 2017)

Dragoneer said:


> I wrote the list as it stands on FA. What seemed like a good idea at the time turned out to be... not so great in retrospect.


Oh I know, and fair enough to be looking at bringing it more up to date and easier to work with.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 22, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> The dinosaur list is confusing, because it is divided into 'theropod' and 'sauropod', but there are dinosaurs which belong to neither of these groups, like the ornithischians.
> 
> The fundamental split between dinosaurs that most palaeontologists recognise is between Ornithischian 'bird hipped' and Saurischian 'lizard hipped' dinosaurs.


Dinosaurs will be merged back into one group since most people don't know the difference, and it just makes more sense that people want to look up dinosaur art in general.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 22, 2017)

Dinosaurs will never replace the Dino Nuggets though


----------



## Wakboth (Feb 24, 2017)

Guinea pigs are missing, too. This pernicious anti-cavyism has gone on too long!


----------



## Ketren (Mar 17, 2017)

Could there be a category for mythical creatures? Mythical > Dragon, Mythical > Gryphon etc.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 17, 2017)

Ketren said:


> Could there be a category for mythical creatures? Mythical > Dragon, Mythical > Gryphon etc.


Look harder.


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Mar 30, 2017)

For the Exotic Species, how about something like Fairy.  Maybe either call it "Fairy", "Faerie", or even "Fae" would be a good Exotic species to list.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 31, 2017)

Anyone who has been to a big convention lately will tell you that there are Sabertooths EVERYWHERE!  I have seen cons where they were more common than wolves.  How about taking Sabers out of the "Other" category and give them their own listing?


----------



## Ketren (Apr 7, 2017)

Wondering if Droid/Robot might be considered a species...


----------



## Kuro (Apr 8, 2017)

there's not enough deers in my opinion x3


----------



## Pee Rex (May 21, 2017)

I have a few suggestions for the species list:

1) Favor generality over specificity, there are so many dissections of things I never draw and so few options for the things I do.
2) Perhaps offer an additional textbox for "other" so users can write something in. A lot of work, I know, but you might get some useful diagnostics rather than guessing.
3) Change "Kaiju/Monster" back to "Monster" and just _*add*_ the species "Kaiju". I draw a bunch of monsters and precisely zero of them are Kaiju


----------



## Stratelier (May 21, 2017)

Pee Rex said:


> I have a few suggestions for the species list:
> 
> 1) Favor generality over specificity, there are so many dissections of things I never draw and so few options for the things I do.
> 2) Perhaps offer an additional textbox for "other" so users can write something in. A lot of work, I know, but you might get some useful diagnostics rather than guessing.
> 3) Change "Kaiju/Monster" back to "Monster" and just _*add*_ the species "Kaiju". I draw a bunch of monsters and precisely zero of them are Kaiju


1 and 3 - Precisely, "kaiju" means *specifically* "giant city-destroying-sized monster".  Godzilla.  Pacific Rim.  etc.


----------



## Shrineart (May 21, 2017)

The list definitely needs to be reorganized. When I make a post with a fox in it I immediate look under Mammal...but it's not there. There's a Vulpine section but the only listings are "Fennec" and "Vulpine (Other)". It feels like at times the list is too specific and at other times it's too vague.
Personally, I think the super specific species or breed set up is too much. Simpler terms like "Bear" covering all bears, "Fox" covering all foxes, "Dog" covering all dogs might be simpler with specified breeds or sub types being something the user tags specifically themselves.


----------



## Stratelier (May 21, 2017)

Hmm ... I agree that if they are going to make certain things their own (top-level-) category then it should have at least 3-5 specific subtypes to choose from (including generic/other); "Vulpine" section is currently a good example of what NOT to do.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 23, 2017)

Shrineart said:


> The list definitely needs to be reorganized. When I make a post with a fox in it I immediate look under Mammal...but it's not there. There's a Vulpine section but the only listings are "Fennec" and "Vulpine (Other)". It feels like at times the list is too specific and at other times it's too vague.
> Personally, I think the super specific species or breed set up is too much. Simpler terms like "Bear" covering all bears, "Fox" covering all foxes, "Dog" covering all dogs might be simpler with specified breeds or sub types being something the user tags specifically themselves.


I would be inclined to agree up to a point, but certain classes of animals gets a bit tricky that way. Consider relatively unpopular yet distinctive and non-obscure animals within a larger family, such as mongoose and wolverines; they probably demand a clearer tag than "Mustelids - Other" or "Viverrids - Other"—do we even have a tag for viverrids?—but they don't form a big enough umbrella to merit sub-tags.


----------



## Rowdy (Jun 7, 2017)

Maybe Pegasus?


----------



## cromignon (Jun 16, 2017)

Add "Chimpanzee" to the Primates category or condense it to just "Primate". You got Gorilla, Human, MF'ing _Lemur_, Monkey, and then "(Other)".


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 5, 2017)

Is there a supernatural category?


----------



## Riyeko (Jul 11, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> Is there a supernatural category?



Id like to see something like this.
As a panwere its something definitely under fantasy or supernatural.
That way you can vary your species a bit more.
Pretty sure a werewolf, werejaguar or swanmane are supernatural.


----------



## Embereye of Skyclan (Jul 14, 2017)

Make it so that there is a difference in domestic cats and wild cats? like not a pet, but still a cat


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 14, 2017)

Embereye of Skyclan said:


> Make it so that there is a difference in domestic cats and wild cats? like not a pet, but still a cat


As in, you're referring to a feral member of the species _felis catus_? Still domestic cat; that's the name of the species, rather than a descriptor for members living alongside humans. Or are you speaking of _felis silvestris_?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a character that's a white tiger kitten made from the painkiller Oxycodone

Please don't ask where I got the inspiration to make a white tiger kitten made of oxycodone.


----------



## OllieTheMouse108 (Jul 29, 2017)

is "mouse" on the list? Sorry to ask here but i dont know how to work this site yet :'(


----------



## Uluri (Aug 22, 2017)

It is probably a common suggestion,but now with the changed Fox category, _at least_ having "Red Fox" on there 
along with fennec would be fantastic. You know? That species of fox a very large number of fox furries are? 
Having the most common species would be quite nice for them. I never understood why Fennec was the only one
that had it's own named? I would still like the "other" category to be kept, as my fursona would fall under other category.

Red Fox, Gray fox, Arctic fox, Fennec fox are the most common species that I see on FA.


----------



## Tangu (Sep 16, 2017)

There still isn't a tab under Dragons for Dutch Angel Dragons which really surprises me, also an armadillo/pangolin would be a nice addition as well!


----------



## maxgoof (Sep 20, 2017)

Also, under the Ursine or Bear category, I would think Giant Panda should be there. I know that there is some scientific controversy regarding that, but just about everyone considers the Giant Panda to be a Bear.

Also, I think Polar Bear is different enough from the Grizzly, Brown, Black, and Sun Bears to get its own listing.

And yeah, for crying out loud, no FOX??? The most stereotypical of all furs? Really?


----------

